# Not starting where I expected it to



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

This is my first attempt at a program and I watched several tutorials but I'm still lost. I have set the X,Y zeros and used the touch plate for Z zero on the top of my work piece. I load the program in the pendant, and when I hit start the spindle moves about 2 inches away (Left) off the working piece on the X axis and then starts the plunge. I just stop it at that point. What am I doing wrong?? Or what am I missing in my program? I have tried several different things and every time it does the same thing. When I preview the tool path before saving, it does what it should.

I checked for offsets in the program and I could be wrong but all I see is X= 0.0 Y = 0.0 on the area where you set up tool paths. Unless there is another area that I could not find.

Does the machine have it's own set of X, Y, zeros that need to be set? 

I'm running a CNC Shark HD4 with VCarve Pro 9.5


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't have a Shark, but I have made the mistake in Vectric when setting up my start reference point once or twice, maybe go back and recheck the file and regenerate your toolpath.


just re-read your post. Yes, I have to set the X,Y and Z zeros on my machine before I cut. I don't know your interface, but mine I position the bit over the XY zero on my project piece and then zero out the machine.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

As Doug said, Chad, check where you are setting your X and Y zero. It should be on the work piece somewhere, usually bottom left corner or center. I assume V Carve shows you where the origin is relative to the piece and that's where you should be setting zero for those axes. 

Post a video if you want - landscape, please (widescreen).

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Call Next Wave Automation, I hear they have great customer service.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Unless your design has a cut at x=0, y=0 the machine often does need to move somewhere to start cutting. In the simulation, is first cut about that distance from the origin (obviously over the stock)? On some machines the X axis is the long direction, on some it is across the gantry. Are you certain how your machine has the X-axis and Y-axis oriented? Is the desired X-axis of the stock oriented in the same direction? 

Does the machine have a pendant or computer control? If you jog +X does it move in the direction you expect?


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Unless your design has a cut at x=0, y=0 the machine often does need to move somewhere to start cutting. In the simulation, is first cut about that distance from the origin (obviously over the stock)? On some machines the X axis is the long direction, on some it is across the gantry. Are you certain how your machine has the X-axis and Y-axis oriented? Is the desired X-axis of the stock oriented in the same direction?
> 
> Does the machine have a pendant or computer control? If you jog +X does it move in the direction you expect?


It does have the pendant. I did double check the direction and it is correct.
At first I did have the work piece oriented wrong but quickly changed that.
The simulation all looks good and there is no cut in the X zero Y zero location. 



difalkner said:


> As Doug said, Chad, check where you are setting your X and Y zero. It should be on the work piece somewhere, usually bottom left corner or center. I assume V Carve shows you where the origin is relative to the piece and that's where you should be setting zero for those axes.
> 
> Post a video if you want - landscape, please (widescreen).
> 
> David


I will double check that. Now that you mention it I might have not changed my set point on the program to reflect the work piece X,Y, zero I established. 



kp91 said:


> I don't have a Shark, but I have made the mistake in Vectric when setting up my start reference point once or twice, maybe go back and recheck the file and regenerate your toolpath.
> 
> 
> just re-read your post. Yes, I have to set the X,Y and Z zeros on my machine before I cut. I don't know your interface, but mine I position the bit over the XY zero on my project piece and then zero out the machine.


Thanks for all the responses! As soon as I get home I will check my programming again. If I'm still having issues I'll post up a video. Landscape of course!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll use the center of the stock for my example. Set up your V Carve file so X, Y zero is located in the center of the project and save your toolpaths. On the Shark, manually jog your tool so it is located over the center point of your stock. (I mark mine with an X). Tap the "Zero X,Y,Z" button on the pendant, followed by the "OK" button on the next screen. The pendant will return to the main screen after you do that. Your machine in now centered on the stock the same as your V Carve toolpath. Next, zero your Z height and you should be ready to cut.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Gaffboat said:


> I'll use the center of the stock for my example. Set up your V Carve file so X, Y zero is located in the center of the project and save your toolpaths. On the Shark, manually jog your tool so it is located over the center point of your stock. (I mark mine with an X). Tap the "Zero X,Y,Z" button on the pendant, followed by the "OK" button on the next screen. The pendant will return to the main screen after you do that. Your machine in now centered on the stock the same as your V Carve toolpath. Next, zero your Z height and you should be ready to cut.



Thanks for this!!
I think that was my problem. I did another program last night and set my VCarve file in the center like you describe. After work today I will try to run it.


----------



## MRJ (Dec 31, 2012)

When you open your job set up, you will see a box labeled: XY Datum Position. You can select your starting point there. Click center if you want to start at the center, bottom left to start there etc. I did this a couple times before I realized my error.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MRJ said:


> When you open your job set up, you will see a box labeled: XY Datum Position. You can select your starting point there. Click center if you want to start at the center, bottom left to start there etc. I did this a couple times before I realized my error.



On the left side when you first start the set up is where you first make this choice right? Then on the right side when doing the tool paths it must also stay in the same position correct?
Then you set up the machine X,Y, zero on the work piece in the same position right? 
If so, I am pretty sure this is where I messed up!!

And when you save the program to the USB are you using the CNCShark-USB_NewArcs_inch post processor?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Chad there is one place people overlook when problems like this happen. Check your Job setup menu.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Chad there is one place people overlook when problems like this happen. Check your Job setup menu.



Mike,
This was my problem. I was setting my job up for the Blue Arrow point but setting up my machine to start on the Green arrow point! I feel stupid but glad I figured it out. Also had a little help from the wife as we were looking at the screen and the machine and realizing the problem. I actually ran 3 simple programs last night.


----------



## MRJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes - set your job set up at center and you should not have any problems. As far as the Tool paths, I leave it where it is. It will usually be the same as you set in the job set up. Good Luck.


----------



## Klausm (Sep 12, 2018)

*Homing*

Good, you found out what was wrong.

In your initial post you asked if the machine has it's own X,Y & Z coordinates and I can't see if any have answered that.
Any, yes the machine has its own coordinates. So every time your machine has been turned off you have to home it. Do your machine have homing switches?
If yes it is very easy to do. Now I don't know what software you are using but in Mach3 & 4 there is a button called "Ref all homes" and if it has been set up correctly your machine will move to the machines X,Y & Z home switches and then back off a little.
After that, you can set the Materials X, Y & Z coordinates. Which should be the same as what you have set in Aspire or whatever you are using.
Hope that makes sense, English is not my first language.

Cheers


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Klausm said:


> Good, you found out what was wrong.
> 
> In your initial post you asked if the machine has it's own X,Y & Z coordinates and I can't see if any have answered that.
> Any, yes the machine has its own coordinates. So every time your machine has been turned off you have to home it. Do your machine have homing switches?
> ...


Thanks for responding! I'll have to look into this. The reason I asked that part was because I have a friend with a large CNC Mill and his machine has a set X, Y, zero built that it goes to after each job is finished but he also has to set a Material X, Y, zero position.
I am running the VCarve Pro 9.5. The machine does not have limit switches (I wish it did) but the controller does have a button to move to XY00. But that is the position you set on the material manually. I'll try to turn the machine on and do the same thing before setting any X Y positions and see where it goes.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Shark HD4 does not have homing or limit switches. Go to 0,0,0 sends it to the last 0,0,0 you set it to. You can set it in the VCarve software to go to an offset when finished cutting but you could actually crash by setting the offset too far from where you set your material.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

